# 06 Murano P0507 after spark plug replacement



## 88ZX/86NX (Sep 26, 2011)

Did a tune up on my fathers 06 Murano with 104k, Now the car has a P0507 (high idle) which it never had before, I am going to try the relearn for the throttle body tomorrow, I replaced the spark plugs, PCV valve, and even used a brand new plenum gasket, I did not clean the throttle body because i've been told the cleaner can screw up the electronics, (i know they make a special spray for that) but, I did NOT use iridum plugs in the tune up, I used NGK G power platinums, that were listed to work in the murano, (because moneys tight), and they are gapped to .043 (and i did not bend the tip of the electrode on any of the plugs) Could the platinums be the reason for the P0507? I know these throttle bodies tend to crap out from time to time because i've had to do them on other nissans with similar mileage (and some with less), I just find it fishy for it to happen right after the tune up. anyone ever used platinums instead of iridiums on these before?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The actual original equipment plug is an NGK Laser platinum, not an Iridium. The G-plats will not last as long as the laser platinums, but it should not cause a drivability issue nor set a P0507 DTC. Possible reasons for setting a P0507 are (1) the electronic control actuator, (2) an intake air leak or (3) the PCV system. Since you had the intake plenum off and also replaced the PCV, I would start at those two areas if you did not have the battery disconnected while doing this work. If you did have the battery disconnected, then an idle air relearn procedure may be needed to correct your concern.


----------



## 88ZX/86NX (Sep 26, 2011)

I already checked for vacuum leaks (including the intake duct), as well as incorrectly routed vacuum lines, all is well. However i went to start the car this morning and it idles fine, i drove it and it didn't set a code, nor was there a pending code, maybe it had to relearn something? I didn't disconnect the battery, but the upper plenum was off (so throttle unit was disconnected) for almost 3 days. I took it apart thursday night at about 1am, and when i realized the cowl had to come apart as well as the upper plenum (bad design) i got annoyed and decided i'd put it back together at another point and that point was sunday afternoon. Im goin to drive it through out the day and see if it acts up again and repost with my findings later. thanx!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Disconnecting the throttle actuator is your problem. It needs to relearn the closed throttle position:

Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning 

DESCRIPTION 
Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning is an operation to learn the fully closed position of the throttle valve by monitoring the throttle position sensor output signal. It must be performed each time harness connector of electric throttle control actuator or ECM is disconnected.

OPERATION PROCEDURE 


Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released. 
Turn ignition switch ON. 
Turn ignition switch OFF wait at least 10 seconds .
Make sure that throttle valve moves during above 10 seconds by confirming the operating sound.


----------



## 88ZX/86NX (Sep 26, 2011)

yep, the codes still coming up, I will try the relearn procedure today, i figured something had to be relearned, it just seemed so odd, i'll let you know what happens thanx


----------



## lightspeed (Jan 1, 2013)

Did you resolve your problem? My gf's has the same code after replacing the spark plugs and air filter. Re-learning didn't seem to work, but we can try it again.


----------

